

Ask HN: 	What to do when your technical boss is just plain wrong - CyberJacob

I recently saw an article about how to handle technical discrepancies with non-technical bosses, but what do you do when your technical boss is wrong?<p>To give an example, the technical director of my company recently migrated all of our data onto two new servers. Even though he knew the servers had to be reinstalled, forcing me to spend my entire weekend on it.
======
jbaudanza
I don't understand your example. You spent your entire weekend on what?

~~~
CyberJacob
Rebuilding the servers, when I could of easily done it during the week if we
didn't have live data on the servers.

